# Some pictures from the 180 gallon



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)




----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice Parrot and Daemon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great pix! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I'm so waiting for the head of my parrots to fill out that "parrot" head shape. They are starting to but still not nearly as pronounced.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Full tank shot or vid would be cool. A great big tank is always so awesome to behold, especially if it's full of full grown cichlids.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

not the best video but here it is


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking fish. Can wait to have a tank that big to play with


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

The tank is not usually so aggressive but a pair of parrots is trying to spawn


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an awesome, awesome tank!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Greame that is an awesome tank.
did you harvest the wood your self?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, those are some nice coloration!
What's the fish on the first photo?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Great tank! Love that piece of wood in there.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I got it off a friend of mine that use to have it in his planted tank.
I am pretty sure he got it from a store.



Adz1 said:


> Greame that is an awesome tank.
> did you harvest the wood your self?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Thats Hoplarchus psittacus colored up and ready to spawn tou can see in the first picture that her tube is dropped



eternity302 said:


> WOW, those are some nice coloration!
> What's the fish on the first photo?


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Speechless. 

Time to get a bigger tank Graeme? Those Satanopercas are sooo nice. Ever thought of changing the substrate to sand for them?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I am getting a bigger tank for the rays 
Satanoperca like gravel they bury there eggs in it. I can't see them successfully spawning in sand the eggs would suffocate.



Marius said:


> Speechless.
> 
> Time to get a bigger tank Graeme? Those Satanopercas are sooo nice. Ever thought of changing the substrate to sand for them?


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Graeme said:


> I am getting a bigger tank for the rays
> Satanoperca like gravel they bury there eggs in it. I can't see them successfully spawning in sand the eggs would suffocate.


I was thinking of the quartz Charles is using, fine and small but not too small to prevent aeration. From the vid it looks big -the gravel that is- but you know better, and if it works don't fix it. When did you get these puppies, it's the first time I've seen them.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice parrots.

Those parrots make the 180G look tiny


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice!!!
Beautiful!


----------

